# verfügen



## Jiuman

Hola,

Es una pregunta de entrevista de trabajo. ¿Cómo lo traduciríais?


- Über welches Wissen *verfügst *du?
- Über welches Wissen *verfügen *Sie?

¿Valdría esto?

- ¿Qué conocimientos tienes?
- ¿Qué conocimientos tiene Usted?


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ploetzlich123

Tienes algún contexto?
En general diría que lo que escribiste vale.


----------



## Sidjanga

Jiuman said:


> (...)
> - Über welches Wissen *verfügst *du?
> - Über welches Wissen *verfügen *Sie?
> 
> ¿Valdría esto?
> 
> - ¿Qué conocimientos tienes?
> - ¿Qué conocimientos tiene Usted? (...)


Sí, este es el significado. 

Un poco más literal para _verfügen _sería *disponer*: ¿_De qué conocimientos dispones/dispone usted_?

Y solo como observación: 
La frase original me sonaría más natural con _Kenntnisse_: _Über welche Kenntnisse (und Fähigkeiten) verfügen Sie/verfügst du_?

Aparte de eso, ambas versiones de las frases suenan bastante formales para cualquier conversación -también para una entrevista de trabajo (diría que, en general, pertenecen al lenguaje escrito)-, y esperaría leerlas  más bien en un formulario que tengas que rellenar en algún momento antes de efectivamente hablar con la gente en persona (p.ej.) que escucharlas en la conversación misma.


----------



## muycuriosa

Sigianga said:


> Aparte de eso, ambas versiones de las frases suenan bastante formales para cualquier conversación -también para una entrevista de trabajo (diría que, en general, pertenecen al lenguaje escrito)-, y esperaría leerlas más bien en un formulario que tengas que rellenar en algún momento antes de efectivamente hablar con la gente en persona (p.ej.) que escucharlas en la conversación misma. - Yo también.


 
Una cosa más me parece importante: En Alemania normalmente no se tutea en entrevistas de trabajo, se trata de usted a los candidatos (aunque depende del trabajo, claro) así que una frase como 'Über welches Wissen *verfügst du*?' me sorprendería un poco. El de tutear es bastante informal mientras que el resto de la frase parece bastante formal.

Aparte de eso, a mí también me parecen buenas tus traducciones.

Saludos


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
Otra opción podría ser: "¿Con qué conocimientos cuenta usted?"


----------



## Jiuman

Muchísimas gracias. Las traducciones son todas muy buenas.


----------

